# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Как мне все восстановить?

## yuya88

Такая проблема: Сломался ноутбук..вытащили жесткий диск. Раньше было бухгалтерия предприятия 8.3

Как мне на новый ноут все обратно восстановить? Я скачала технологическую платформу 1с 8,3 установила, но открывается управление небольшой фирмой. Помогите, подскажите как установить бухгалтерия предприятия

----------


## avm3110

> Раньше было бухгалтерия предприятия 8.3


Вы наверное "пришелица из будущего". В настоящий момент в 1С бухия имеет версию максимум 3.0, а у вас уже 8.3 - круто.




> Я скачала технологическую платформу 1с 8,3 установила, но открывается управление небольшой фирмой


Вы скачали технологическую платформу 8.3 и её установили - это замечательно.
Но где фраза, что вы скачали бухгалтерию 3.0 (или может 2.0) и установили её?

----------

